# Touring pedals



## stalagmike (12 Sep 2021)

I'm after a set of pedals with flats on one side and clipless SPD on the other. It's for a 90s mtb skip find I'm doing up as a tourer, so I'm trying to do the whole build eco style by buying as few new parts as possible


----------

